# John Deere blank



## scotian12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Any suggestions where I can find an acrylic blank that has the John Deere colours...green and yellow. It doesn't have to have the jumping deer in it as that would raise questions of logo infringement.    Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello Darrell; I have one remaining of some I purchased from Brooks803 a few years ago.

The pen to the left of the pic! The blank is yours for the asking!


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 1, 2013)

+1 for Brooks.  He just made me some green & yellow for the Packers and they look great.  Hope to turn a couple this weekend.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Nov 1, 2013)

How do you tell the difference between the Packer blank and the Deere blank. I sure wouldn't want to mix them up Ha Ha.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 1, 2013)

+1 for Brooks


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's one i done awhile back, like almost 2 years ago,( wow, time flys when your having fun ) hope it helps.



A customer wanted a John Deere Green pen for her son, really could find a blank that fit the order, so i made this one, solid green and yello glued up with medium ca. Let me know what you experts think. Take all the advice i can get. Thank You in advance.


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Mack, I will take you up on your kind offer and PM you my address. Thanks everyone else for your suggestion of Brooks.   Darrell


----------

